# +|+ انا زعلان منك و ليا عتاب عليك +|+



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

كتير من الاعضاء بسبب سوء تفاهم 
او خلاف في الرايئ 
او لاي سبب كان 
شايل من اخ او اخت ليه في المنتدي 
الموضوع ده هنقول فيه اسف يا فلان 
او من غير اسف مفيش اسف بين الاخوات 
وهتبقي مبارده جميله منك 
وده اكيد طبعا قبل العيد مش عايزين العيد يجي وحد زعلان من حد
يلا كل واحد يجي يصالح اخوه ويقوله سامحني ويبوسه 

ملحوظه : موضوع يبوسه للولاد مع الولاد والبنات مع البنات 
الدنيا مش سايبه واحنا مش في اتوبيس يا ......... حضرات :smile01
وكل سنه وانتوا اخوات طيبين مبسوطين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

*انا عن نفسي 
اسف لكل اللي زعلتهم مني
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*مبادرة جميلة يا عياااااد*
*ربنا يباركك *
*بس انا مش بزعل حد خالص *
*تفتكر اية الحل ؟:smil12:*​


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*انا اسف لآى حد زعلان منى .. بحب كله ومش ممكن أكره حد مهما حصل او مهما صدر منه

اللى يجرب محبه المسيح بجد عمره ما يفكر يكره عدوه قبل صديقه 

ربنا يملأ قلوبكم بمحبه المسيح اللى مش قادر ولا اعرف اوصفها 

حلوه الفكره اوى يا عيااااد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *مبادرة جميلة يا عياااااد*
> *ربنا يباركك *
> *بس انا مش بزعل حد خالص *
> *تفتكر اية الحل ؟:smil12:*​



:fun_oops: مهي دي مشكله كده 
اقولك زعلي حد والحقي صالحيه بسرعه  :flowers:
علشان تستفيد من العرض معانا :t17:
ههههههههههه
ربنا ميجبش زعل يا رب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا اسف لآى حد زعلان منى .. بحب كله ومش ممكن أكره حد مهما حصل او مهما صدر منه
> 
> اللى يجرب محبه المسيح بجد عمره ما يفكر يكره عدوه قبل صديقه
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا مارسو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

ايوة كده يا حلوين العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش  :new4:

انا هبدا بنفسى انا عن نفسى مش هصالح حد :t17:

واللى زعلان منى هو برده يجى يصالحنى ههههههههههه

الحق حق يعنى هههههههههه

يللا اللى زعلان منى يقول عشان اقوله يجى يصالحن امتى :scenic:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

فكره جميلة موووووت يا عياد

خد تقييم اهو وياريت يطمر فيك ههههههههههههه

انا هقول 

اسفه اسفه جدا 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااا



حبيبي يسوووووووووووووووووووووع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

_جميل جدا يا عياد _
_انا احب اوجه رساله لحد _

_واقوله _

_اسف جدا جدا جدا لانى بعيد عنك جدا _
_وديما بزعلك منى وبتذمر كتير اوى _
_ بس ارجوك سامحنى _










_لربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح_​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أبريل 2011)

*انا اسفة اذا زعلت حدا
وبتمني من كل الناس يلي في خلافات بينها تحلها قبل العيد 
خلينا نعيد وفي بقلبنا محبة وسلام لجميع الناس 
لانه الزعل ما بيفيد بشي بس بوجع القلب فخلينا نحب بعض وخلي التسامح والمحبة شعارنا دائما بالحياة​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :fun_oops: مهي دي مشكله كده
> اقولك زعلي حد والحقي صالحيه بسرعه :flowers:
> علشان تستفيد من العرض معانا :t17:
> ههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق تصدق*
*انا هقول ... انا اسفة لاى حد زعلان منى :08:*
*وربنا ميجيبش زعل ما بين الاخوات ابداااا*
*ويفرح قلوبنا كلنا :new8:*
*صدقنى يا ريت كل اللى زعلان من حد يصالحة مبقاش فى وقت للزعل دلوقت *

*ميرسى عياد على الموضوع الجميل بجد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة كده يا حلوين العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش  :new4:
> 
> انا هبدا بنفسى انا عن نفسى مش هصالح حد :t17:
> 
> ...



ايه يا بت كميه التواضع وصغر النفس اللي عندك ده :2:
دا انا لو مخاصمك هبوس ايدي شعر ودقن :t16:
نورتي يختي " يا ساتر علي دي بنات ":blush2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> فكره جميلة موووووت يا عياد
> 
> خد تقييم اهو وياريت يطمر فيك ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



يلا يا بت من هنا 
دا حبيبي انا

ميرسي عالتقيم  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _جميل جدا يا عياد _
> _انا احب اوجه رساله لحد _
> 
> _واقوله _
> ...



ميرسي كوكو 
جميل جدا اعتذارك 
يا ريت الكله يردده ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اسفة اذا زعلت حدا
> وبتمني من كل الناس يلي في خلافات بينها تحلها قبل العيد
> خلينا نعيد وفي بقلبنا محبة وسلام لجميع الناس
> لانه الزعل ما بيفيد بشي بس بوجع القلب فخلينا نحب بعض وخلي التسامح والمحبة شعارنا دائما بالحياة​*



يا رب يا رينا 
نسي العيد يجي ومحدش يكون زعلان من حد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق تصدق*
> *انا هقول ... انا اسفة لاى حد زعلان منى :08:*
> *وربنا ميجيبش زعل ما بين الاخوات ابداااا*
> ...


ربنا يخليكي يا رب 
ميرسي يا باشا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أبريل 2011)

لو حد زعلان يجي يقولي مع اني مزعلتش حد ومش بعرف ناس كتير هنا
عشان كده ملحتقش ازعل حدددد
مع اني في حد مزعلني بس انا عارفه مش هيقول 
انو مزعلني ولا هيطلب انو يصالحني
قلبو اسوود اوي
موضوع جميل اوي 
ربنا يباركك اخي وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> ايه يا بت كميه التواضع وصغر النفس اللي عندك ده :2:
> دا انا لو مخاصمك هبوس ايدي شعر ودقن :t16:
> نورتي يختي " يا ساتر علي دي بنات ":blush2:



هههههههههه مفيش بعد كده يعنى

يا خسااااااارة بجد اننا مش متخاصمين ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه مفيش بعد كده يعنى
> 
> يا خسااااااارة بجد اننا مش متخاصمين ههههههههههه


اتصدقي خساره فعلا :blush2:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

*طب تعمل ايه لو زعلان من ناس
والمفروض انهم يعتذرولك عشان غلطوا في حقك كتير
لكن لا هما عايزين يعتذروا ولا انت عايز اعتذارهم
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب تعمل ايه لو زعلان من ناس
> والمفروض انهم يعتذرولك عشان غلطوا في حقك كتير
> لكن لا هما عايزين يعتذروا ولا انت عايز اعتذارهم
> ​*



اقولك علي حاجة حسيت بيها اليومين دوله
فعلا لما انت اللي تبدي بالصلح حتي لو انت المغلوط في حقك
صدقني حاجة حلوة اوي وعلي رأي ابونا دي قوة مش ضعف ابدا
صدقني بعد كلام ابونا اتضايقت اني كنت زعلانة مع ناس وحاولت اني اصلح الامور تاني
مفيش حاجة في الدنيا تستاهل انك تخاصم صاحبك علشانها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اقولك علي حاجة حسيت بيها اليومين دوله
> فعلا لما انت اللي تبدي بالصلح حتي لو انت المغلوط في حقك
> صدقني حاجة حلوة اوي وعلي رأي ابونا دي قوة مش ضعف ابدا
> صدقني بعد كلام ابونا اتضايقت اني كنت زعلانة مع ناس وحاولت اني اصلح الامور تاني
> مفيش حاجة في الدنيا تستاهل انك تخاصم صاحبك علشانها​




*ماهو المشكله اني كلمتهم وبدات
عشان نرجع زي الاول
لكن الرد مكنش زي الاول منهم
يبقي غلط لما عبرتهم اصلا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماهو المشكله اني كلمتهم وبدات
> عشان نرجع زي الاول
> لكن الرد مكنش زي الاول منهم
> يبقي غلط لما عبرتهم اصلا​*




لالالالالالالالالالا
بلاش تندم علي حاجة حلوة او صح عملتها او تقول انها غلط
انت كده عملت اللي عليك
وكمان من ضمن كلام ابونا
اهم حاجة تبقي صافي من جواك ناحيتهم ومش تكون شايل منهم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا
> بلاش تندم علي حاجة حلوة او صح عملتها او تقول انها غلط
> انت كده عملت اللي عليك
> وكمان من ضمن كلام ابونا
> اهم حاجة تبقي صافي من جواك ناحيتهم ومش تكون شايل منهم​




*الكلام ده كان زمان يا مرمر
دلوقتي غلط جدا لانهم مش يستحقوا
صافي ولا شايل مبقتش تفرق اصلا

مش عايز اقلب الموضوع كلام بينا
احسن صاحب الموضوع يطردنا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الكلام ده كان زمان يا مرمر
> دلوقتي غلط جدا لانهم مش يستحقوا
> صافي ولا شايل مبقتش تفرق اصلا
> 
> ...



سامحني يا مايكل
اه الدنيا اتغيرت والناس اتغيرت
بس ديننا والمبادئ بتاعته زي ما هي
المفروض ننفذها بغض النظر الدنيا بقت فين والناس حالهم بقي عامل ازاي​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

يبقى سيبك منهم يا مايكل وتكمل المسيرة

مش تنقطع عن المنتدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب تعمل ايه لو زعلان من ناس
> والمفروض انهم يعتذرولك عشان غلطوا في حقك كتير
> لكن لا هما عايزين يعتذروا ولا انت عايز اعتذارهم
> ​*


يا راجل دي فرصه جامده جدا 
تبقي احسن عند ربنا وتبادر انت بالخير 
ولو رفضوا يا سيدي تبقي عملت اللي عليك 
وهتدخل الكنيسه وانت مرتاح والعيد يجي عليك وانت قلبك صافي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الكلام ده كان زمان يا مرمر
> دلوقتي غلط جدا لانهم مش يستحقوا
> صافي ولا شايل مبقتش تفرق اصلا
> 
> ...



يا باشا طرد ايه خد راحتك 
بس ل مشاركه بعد كده عليها رسم 2 جنيه ^_^
بس هختلف معاك لما تكون صافي من جوه هتلاقي الدنيا ليها طع تاني 
غير لما تكون شايل في قلبك والدنيا بلاك في وشك 
واسال مجرب  ولا تسال فريد اقصد طبيب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سامحني يا مايكل
> اه الدنيا اتغيرت والناس اتغيرت
> بس ديننا والمبادئ بتاعته زي ما هي
> المفروض ننفذها بغض النظر الدنيا بقت فين والناس حالهم بقي عامل ازاي​



يا بت منا لسه مديكي بونبونايه علي المشاركه الاولي 
مش معايا تاين 
بس انتي بتؤلي كلام زي الفل انهاره 
الله ينور يا حجه ^_^


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى سيبك منهم يا مايكل وتكمل المسيرة
> 
> مش تنقطع عن المنتدى



ايه يا بت الشر المستفحم ده 
بوتاجاز يونفيرسال 17 شعله شغال 
بدل ما تقوليله صلي عالنبي مش كده 
يا ساتر يا ساتر​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> ايه يا بت الشر المستفحم ده
> بوتاجاز يونفيرسال 17 شعله شغال
> بدل ما تقوليله صلي عالنبي مش كده
> يا ساتر يا ساتر



هههههههههه ما هو الكلام بتاعى ده

بعد ما يبدأ بالخير معاهم وهما يرفضه

يبقى يسيبهم منه ومينقطعش على المنتدى

وبقعدين يا واد ملكش دعوة باليونيفرسال ابو 17 شعلة هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ما هو الكلام بتاعى ده
> 
> بعد ما يبدأ بالخير معاهم وهما يرفضه
> 
> ...



تيب :love34:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سامحني يا مايكل
> اه الدنيا اتغيرت والناس اتغيرت
> بس ديننا والمبادئ بتاعته زي ما هي
> المفروض ننفذها بغض النظر الدنيا بقت فين والناس حالهم بقي عامل ازاي​




*سامحيني انتي يا مرموره
مينفعش تكوني كويسه واللي قدامك وحش
مينفعش تعامليه كويس وهو بيعاملك وحش
الدنيا بتتغير ولازم نتغير معاها
وانا عن نفسي بقيت اتعامل مع كل واحد حسب معاملته معايا
نظام اني اكون احسن منه واعقل منه انتهي خلاص​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى سيبك منهم يا مايكل وتكمل المسيرة
> 
> مش تنقطع عن المنتدى




*سيبتني خالص منهم يا كووينا
وقطعت معاهم خالص الحمد لله
اما المنتدي بقي فهو وظروفه معايا
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا راجل دي فرصه جامده جدا
> تبقي احسن عند ربنا وتبادر انت بالخير
> ولو رفضوا يا سيدي تبقي عملت اللي عليك
> وهتدخل الكنيسه وانت مرتاح والعيد يجي عليك وانت قلبك صافي​



*انت فكرها سهله يا عياد
لما تخسر ناس كنت بتعزهم وتحبهم جدا
عشان مش قدروك ولا احترموك ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 أبريل 2011)

فكره حلوه انا اقول اسفه لكل حد ممكن اكون زعلته واصالح اي حد هو زعلان مني كل سنه وانتوا طيبين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا باشا طرد ايه خد راحتك
> بس ل مشاركه بعد كده عليها رسم 2 جنيه ^_^
> بس هختلف معاك لما تكون صافي من جوه هتلاقي الدنيا ليها طع تاني
> غير لما تكون شايل في قلبك والدنيا بلاك في وشك
> واسال مجرب  ولا تسال فريد اقصد طبيب​




*مش تقول كده من الاول
مكنتش دخلت خالص
يبقي ليك بقي كله ع النوته

الحمد لله اليومين دول احسن من الاول
الواحد فهم وعرف حاجات كتيره برضه
كانت غايبه عني لكن للاسف عرفتها متاخر
شكرا ياعم فريد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بس انتي بتؤلي كلام زي الفل انهاره
> الله ينور يا حجه ^_^



*قصدك النهرده بس يعني :dntknw:​*


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ايه يا بت الشر المستفحم ده
> بوتاجاز يونفيرسال 17 شعله شغال
> بدل ما تقوليله صلي عالنبي مش كده
> يا ساتر يا ساتر​



*دي كووينا ياعم عياد
مستني ايه منها يعني
غير ولعه وحريقه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *دي كووينا ياعم عياد
> مستني ايه منها يعني
> غير ولعه وحريقه*



يا سلام 

ما انت رايك من رايئ يا واد

ولا هو اى كلام على البوتجاز ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام
> 
> ما انت رايك من رايئ يا واد
> 
> ولا هو اى كلام على البوتجاز ههههههههههه





*هو اي كلام ع البوتجاز

عندك اي اعتراض :nunu0000:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انت فكرها سهله يا عياد
> لما تخسر ناس كنت بتعزهم وتحبهم جدا
> عشان مش قدروك ولا احترموك ​*



صدقني يا مايكل 
انا زعلت من ناس كتير 
وخسرت ناس كتير 
بس احساس جمسل جدا لما تبادر بالصلح معاهم 
من جواك هتحس انك احسن منهم 
بدل ما يجي حد يكلمك ويحرجك 
ولا ايه ؟
وبعدين محدش واخد منه حاجه واحنا كلنا اخوات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش تقول كده من الاول
> مكنتش دخلت خالص
> يبقي ليك بقي كله ع النوته
> 
> ...



يعني ايه 
" ليك وهتاخد ومع الزمن وهتنسي "

وبعدين مين فريد ده 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدك النهرده بس يعني :dntknw:​*
> انهارده وكل يوم يا سيدي
> شكلك عايز توقعني في غلط​
> *دي كووينا ياعم عياد
> ...


ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> صدقني يا مايكل
> انا زعلت من ناس كتير
> وخسرت ناس كتير
> بس احساس جمسل جدا لما تبادر بالصلح معاهم
> ...




*بس انا مش احسن من حد
ولا حد احسن مني يا عياد
كلنا اخوات بالافعال وبالاحترام
مش كلام وبس ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *سامحيني انتي يا مرموره
> مينفعش تكوني كويسه واللي قدامك وحش
> مينفعش تعامليه كويس وهو بيعاملك وحش
> الدنيا بتتغير ولازم نتغير معاها
> ...




بس برده مش معني كده اني اكون وحشة مع الوحش
لاننا مش كده ولا هنكون كده
احنا ممكن نتجنب الناس دي
يعني سلامات وكده يعني مش لازم تحكي معاهم زي الاول
تكون صفيت من جواك من ناحيتهم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني ايه
> " ليك وهتاخد ومع الزمن وهتنسي "
> 
> وبعدين مين فريد ده
> ​




*فريد شوقي ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا راجل دي فرصه جامده جدا
> تبقي احسن عند ربنا وتبادر انت بالخير
> ولو رفضوا يا سيدي تبقي عملت اللي عليك
> وهتدخل الكنيسه وانت مرتاح والعيد يجي عليك وانت قلبك صافي​




عارف يا عياد
واحدة زميلتي حصلت معاها مشكلة مع واحد معاها في الشغل
وهو اللي غلط في حقها
هي قالت لا كرامتي مش هصالحه
جه هو تاني يوم واعتذرلها وصالحها
وهي بتحكي لابونا
قالها هو كده ركبك الغلط
لانه بقي احسن منك وهو اللي جه صالحك
صح ميرسي يا باشا علي التقييم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها​




*اللهم ما امين​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها



يا بنى اسمع الكلام المفيد

كلام الناس العاقلين ( بين قوسين انا هههههههههه)

سيبك مننننننهم اللى يبيعك بيعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بس برده مش معني كده اني اكون وحشة مع الوحش
> لاننا مش كده ولا هنكون كده
> احنا ممكن نتجنب الناس دي
> يعني سلامات وكده يعني مش لازم تحكي معاهم زي الاول
> تكون صفيت من جواك من ناحيتهم​




*دلوقتي ده اللي بقي ينفع
كويس مع الكويس
ووحش قوي مع الوحش
منا اتجنبت خالص طبعا
ومن غير سلامات كمان
صفيت ولا مش صفيت مش هتفرق 
المهم كل واحد بقي في حاله​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارف يا عياد
> واحدة زميلتي حصلت معاها مشكلة مع واحد معاها في الشغل
> وهو اللي غلط في حقها
> هي قالت لا كرامتي مش هصالحه
> ...



هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين 
دا اللي بحاول اقوله من الصبح​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي ده اللي بقي ينفع
> كويس مع الكويس
> ووحش قوي مع الوحش
> منا اتجنبت خالص طبعا
> ...




صدقني يا مايكل
اوقات لما بتبقي كويس مع الوحش
ده بيأثر فيه وبيغيره
ويخليه يندم انه كان وحش معاك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقني يا مايكل
> اوقات لما بتبقي كويس مع الوحش
> ده بيأثر فيه وبيغيره
> ويخليه يندم انه كان وحش معاك​




*بتقولي كده عشان مجربتيش يا مرمر
لاني فعلا جربت اكون كويس واكلمه
لكن ندمت بعدها اني عبرته اصلا
لا أثر فيه ولا حاجه بالعكس مش قدر اتصالي
في ناس كده يا مرمر مش بيقدروا ولا يحترموا 
اللي بيقدرهم وبيعزهم وحاول يصلح الامور ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يلا يا بت من هنا​
> دا حبيبي انا​
> ​
> ميرسي عالتقيم​
> ​




ههههههههههههههه الله امشي اروح فين يا واد انت هههههههههه

علي قلبكم هنا انا 

هات تقيمي بقي رجعت  في كلامي ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممممم جيت تاني انا

نورت اكيد ههههههههه

عايزه اوجه اعتذار

للزمن اللي مش فهمته وظلمته معايا وحسيت انه بيظلمني

لكن اكتشفت في النهاية انه كان بينقذني وبالفعل انقذني ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_احب اقدم اعتذار لقلبى _
_اقوله اسف لانى تعبتك اوى معايا _
_بس رب المجد حنين _
_وبعد الصبر فرح عظيم _
_مهما يطول سنين بس الفرح قريب وليه وقته _
_اصبر يا قلبى وسامحنى لانى تعبتك معايا اوى _​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

هو كلو مزعل ؟
مفيش حد زعلان ؟

الموضوع اسمو انا زعلان
يعني اللي زعلان هو الي يدخل يعاتب

ولا انا تقلت ف الشرب ولا اية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو كلو مزعل ؟
> مفيش حد زعلان ؟
> 
> الموضوع اسمو انا زعلان
> ...




*ماهو المشكله العتاب مش هيجيب نتيجه
والا كنت عاتبت ناس هنا كتير
كل واحد دلوقتي بقي يعند ومش عايز يقول انه غلطان
الاعتذار دلوقتي بقي حاجه عيب وكخ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماهو المشكله العتاب مش هيجيب نتيجه
> والا كنت عاتبت ناس هنا كتير
> كل واحد دلوقتي بقي يعند ومش عايز يقول انه غلطان
> الاعتذار دلوقتي بقي حاجه عيب وكخ​*



عندك حق
الواحد لما عينو بتتقفل ع نفسو
مبيشوفش نفسو غلطان
وبكل بجاحة يقولك هو كدة واذا كان عاجبك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو كلو مزعل ؟
> مفيش حد زعلان ؟
> 
> الموضوع اسمو انا زعلان
> ...



*اه شكلك تقلت
بس مش في الشرب
مع عدويه:smile01*


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

*محدش جاب سيرتي .... احمدك يارب *
*وانا برده مبحبش اجيب سيرة حد *

*انا كدة في السليم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *محدش جاب سيرتي .... احمدك يارب *
> *وانا برده مبحبش اجيب سيرة حد *
> 
> *انا كدة في السليم *​



ان بقي زعلان منك يا حج 
شوف بروفيلك شوف انا طلبت منك ايه ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *محدش جاب سيرتي .... احمدك يارب *
> *وانا برده مبحبش اجيب سيرة حد *
> 
> *انا كدة في السليم *​




*بكره ييجي عليك الدور

مش تستعجل ع رزقك​*


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ان بقي زعلان منك يا حج
> شوف بروفيلك شوف انا طلبت منك ايه ؟


 
*طب ما دام أنت زعلان مني .... مش تيجي تقولي أسف أنك زعلت مني :act23:*
*مش الموضوع ده لرفع الأنقاد برده*​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بكره ييجي عليك الدور*​
> 
> *مش تستعجل ع رزقك*​


 
*أشك :ura1:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب ما دام أنت زعلان مني .... مش تيجي تقولي أسف أنك زعلت مني :act23:*
> *مش الموضوع ده لرفع الأنقاد برده*​


ركز في العنوان يا عمنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشك :ura1:*​



تشك في ايه بس
ما دورك جه يا عمنا
وانا زحلان منك  :nunu0000:​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ركز في العنوان يا عمنا​


 
*مركز ,,,,, بس أنا مش زعلان منك ولا ليا عتاب :ura1:*​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تشك في ايه بس
> ما دورك جه يا عمنا
> 
> وانا زحلان منك :nunu0000:​


* ايوة كدة ... أظهروا علي حقيقتك يا بشر *
*طلع ال في قلبك طلع :nunu0000:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مركز ,,,,, بس أنا مش زعلان منك ولا ليا عتاب :ura1:*​



مش هسلك انا مع اسد الكلمه 
نمشيها المره دي 
بس انت مبعتش رقمك اللي ضاع مني​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش هسلك انا مع اسد الكلمه
> نمشيها المره دي
> 
> بس انت مبعتش رقمك اللي ضاع مني​


*رقمي *
*أنت ناوي تفضحنا يا عم .... ويقولوا في بنا علاقة ولا حاجة *
*لا لا لا أنا بخاف علي نفسي من الفتنه :smile02*

*ويا حاج ال يسأل ما يتوهش*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *رقمي *
> *أنت ناوي تفضحنا يا عم .... ويقولوا في بنا علاقة ولا حاجة *
> *لا لا لا أنا بخاف علي نفسي من الفتنه :smile02*
> 
> *ويا حاج ال يسأل ما يتوهش*​



تصدق اتسرعت انا 
كن الفروض اطلب رقم بابا 
الاصول متزعلش بردوا 

اما بقي موضوع اللي يسال ميتوهش ده 
اذا كان صاحب المر بيتوهني 
امال الغريبه هيعمل ايه​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> هو كلو مزعل ؟
> مفيش حد زعلان ؟
> 
> الموضوع اسمو انا زعلان
> ...



ههههههههههه

ولا هزعللك

انا زعلانة مش شخص بس مش عارفة اذا كان هو عارف انى زعلانة ولا لاء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ولا هزعللك
> 
> انا زعلانة مش شخص بس مش عارفة اذا كان هو عارف انى زعلانة ولا لاء



مين مين مين ها :t9:
قولي وسرك في ميكرفون  :gy0000:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2011)

*مين زعلان من مين 
يعني محدش عايز يصالح حد ؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

اممممممممم

زعلاته من الزمن واللي بيعمله فينااااااااااا

وبسأل كل يوم نفس السؤال

هل في يوم هيصالحنا ولا يبقي الحال كما هو عليه؟​


----------



## soso a (28 مايو 2011)

زعلانه من حد مش راضى يعتذر ويحس انه غلطاااااااااان ويقول انا آسف 
وشكل الزعل هيطول قوى على غير العاده 
==============================​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 مايو 2011)

انا زعلانه ومزعله في نفس الوقت
يعني اعمل ايه
اصالح ولا اتصاالح


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2011)

هُوَذا ما أحْسَنَ وما أحْلَى أنْ يَسْكُن الأخْوَةُ مَعاً. كالطّيبِ مز 132​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 مايو 2011)

انا زعلانه ومزعله في نفس الوقت
يعني اعمل ايه
اصالح ولا اتصاالح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا زعلانه ومزعله في نفس الوقت
> يعني اعمل ايه
> اصالح ولا اتصاالح


*الاحسن انك تسبقي بالصلح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبيبن بمناسبه بدء صوم الميلاد *
*وبالمناسبه ديعايز اقول لكل حد زعلان مني اسف سامحني *
*وانا مش زعلان من اي حد مزعلني *
*وكله عند ربنا وربنا عالمفتري  والله محبه *
*والسلامو عليكو ببركه المسيح *​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *كل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبيبن بمناسبه بدء صوم الميلاد *
> *وبالمناسبه ديعايز اقول لكل حد زعلان مني اسف سامحني *
> *وانا مش زعلان من اي حد مزعلني *
> *وكله عند ربنا وربنا عالمفتري  والله محبه *
> *والسلامو عليكو ببركه المسيح *​


كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد

وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين

وانا بشكرك على المبارده الجميله دى ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*اولا فكره روووووووووووعه ياعياد تسلم دماغك
ثانيا كل سنه وانت طيب
ثالثا كل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير
رابعا انا الحمد لله علاقاتى مع الكل كويسه​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>اولا فكره روووووووووووعه ياعياد تسلم دماغك
> ثانيا كل سنه وانت طيب
> ثالثا كل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير
> رابعا انا الحمد لله علاقاتى مع الكل كويسه​​</b>



* وانتي طيبه يا رب 
ميرسي عالتقيم 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*محدش عايز يصالح حد قبل السنه الجديده ؟
*​


----------



## انريكي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بقول اسف جدا جدا جدا لي ربي يسوع لاني دلوقت عرفت وحسيد بيك فعلا 

وحكون معاك دامن والى الابد لان انت مخلصي الوحيد

وثاني اعتذار وبقول اسف الف مرة يا قلبي لان سبتك للكلاب تاكل فيك

لاكن معلش ربنا موجود وحتكون بخير مع طفل المغارة رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا بقول اسف جدا جدا جدا لي ربي يسوع لاني دلوقت عرفت وحسيد بيك فعلا
> وحكون معاك دامن والى الابد لان انت مخلصي الوحيد
> وثاني اعتذار وبقول اسف الف مرة يا قلبي لان سبتك للكلاب تاكل فيك
> لاكن معلش ربنا موجود وحتكون بخير مع طفل المغارة رب المجد يسوع المسيح



* اجمل اعتذار 
ميرسي يا غالي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2012)

*للرفع 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

قلبي صافي لكل الناس حتي من اسائوا اليا في يوم من الايام بردو مسمحاهم

ربنا يفرح قلوب الجميع​


----------



## mero_engel (7 مارس 2012)

علمني يارب اغفر واسامح كل الناس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

*مين هقول لمين ؟*​


----------

